# Was verbrauchen (Strom) Boxen eigentlich so?



## Blutrache2oo9 (2. Mai 2014)

So im Alltag weiß man ja schon grob den Verbrauch von dem was unsere Geräte schlucken, zumindest wenn man sich damit bisschen auseinander gesetzt hat - CPU, GraKa, Staubsauger, Fernseher, Glühbirnen. Aber wieviel verbrauchen denn Soundsysteme? Würde mich das einer fragen, ich könnte wohl nichtmal raten. Zwar kennt man ja Wattangaben von Boxen, das ist aber zum Großteil ja nur Marketinggeblubber wie der 100000000 Watt-Staubsauger, der Dir den Dreck aus den Ohren saugt. 

Würde mich aber mal interessieren, was so Boxen denn verbrauchen. Da ich mir noch ´nen Samson nächsten Monat hole, würde ich als Setup mal das hier nehmen:

M-Audio BX5 D2
Samson Resolv Sub 120A Aktiver Subwoofer

Würde mal so Zimmerlautstärke sagen, nicht voll aufgedreht, oder macht die Lauststärke keinen großen Unterschied?

Interessiert mich auf jeden Fall. Wo ist so das maximale, was verbrauchen Durchschnitts-2.1, was Highend-5.1?


----------



## kevin123 (2. Mai 2014)

Die Lautstärke macht schon einen Unterschied


----------



## SEK-Medic (2. Mai 2014)

Die Wattanzahl an den Boxen ist in der Tat egal, wenns um den Stromverbrauch an sich geht. Allgemein liegt es weniger an den Boxen, sondern daran, was der Verstärker an Leistung abgibt.

Bsp.:

Verstärker mit 5.1 und max. 100W pro Kanal wären im worsed case 600W+Verlustleistung etc. -- Welche Boxen dranhängen ist Wurst. 200W Boxen bekommen trotzdem nur die 100W usw.


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. Mai 2014)

Naja das meiste ziehen in der Regel die Verstärker (bei dir der Subwoofer), je nach größe und auch alter kommen da für "normale" Wohnzimmergeräte 100-300 Watt zusammen und der Pegel spielt natürlich auch eine wichtige Rolle, eine pauschale Aussage lässt sich darüber aber schlecht treffen.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (2. Mai 2014)

300 Watt sind aber schon was. Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass man Musik an hat wenn man zu Hause ist und sich nebenbei mal so bedüddeln lässt, dann kommt bei 5 Stunden am Tag schon was zusammen.


----------



## Darkseth (2. Mai 2014)

normale Zimmerlautstärke ist nichtmal im Ansatz 300 Watt..
Mein Bluesky Exo² schluckt laut Strommessgerät 19 Watt wenn es am Strom hängt. (max stromverbrauch sieht man ja auf der Thomann Seite).
Wenn ich musik laufen lasse, gehts maximal auf 20-23 watt hoch, und das ist dann schon über Zimmerlautstärke (so laut, dass man es deutlich auch aus meinem Zimmer raushört).

Dein oben verlinktes wird vermutlich nicht über 15-30 Watt hinausgehen, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

Zumindest was den maximalen Bedarf angeht, kannst Du das idR einfach rausfinden. Schau einfach mal beim Stromanschluss, da steht an sich immer, was die maximal ziehen können bei 230V. Bei den M-Audio zB steht ja 70W - PRO Box. Das wäre aber echt der absolute Maximalwert, den das Netzteil in der Box ziehen KANN - es kann aber auch gut sein, dass selbst bei maximalem Strombezug der Wert dann doch unter 70W liegt, und der maximale Bezug wäre ja ohnehin nur bei einem Dauerton auf maximaler Lautstärke, wo die Membranen sändig schwingen müssen. Das ist aber nicht so, dass die selbst bei 100% Volume durchgehend je 70W ziehen - bei normaler Musik hast du ja keinen Dauerton, sondern in winzig kleinen Abständen mal zB 10W, dann ganz GANZ kurz 50W, dann wieder 20W usw. - im Schnitt wird das aber sicher viel weniger sein, als man denkt, selbst bei hoher Lautstärke.

Bei dem Sub könnten die 120W auch hinkommen als maximaler Bedarf, selbst wenn das nicht direkt am Anschluss bei steht. Aber auch das wird an sich nur bei Extrem-Situationen erreicht mit Dauerton. im Schnitt wird das viel wenigjer sein.

Siehe auch hier http://www.nubert-forum.de/nuforum/viewtopic.php?t=22558 so sich einer wundert, dass es relativ wenig Watt sind.


Ich vermute, dass Dein komplettes Setting bei normaler Lautstärke (also nicht "Party-Niveau" ) nicht mehr als vlt. um die 30-40W ziehen wird - aber letztenendes musst Du das halt mal per Meßgerät nachprüfen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (2. Mai 2014)

Ne, ich wollte das einfach mal ungefähr wissen, weil ich absolut keine Vorstellung davon hatte. Zudem werden die Boxen auch ziemlich warm hinten, ich würde fast schon heiß sagen und man sagt ja immer, alles was warm/heiß wird, verbraucht recht viel Strom. Stimmt natürlich nicht, denn Wärme bedeutet eigentlich nur, dass die Effizienz nicht gerade gut ist. Ausgenommen Elektroheizung oder ähnliche Geräte 

Aber um die 50 Watt sind ja ok.


----------



## BertB (2. Mai 2014)

wenn der verstärker 50W abgeben muss donnerts schon böse,
also eher noch weniger


----------



## dekay55 (2. Mai 2014)

Es kommt ganz auf den Verstärker drauf an und dessen Bauart. 
Da ist z.b der Ruhestrom den ein Verstärker brauch, Class A Amps nen sehr sehr hohen ruhestrom, Class D eher weniger.
Dann kommt es auf die Verlustleistung noch drauf an wieviel Watt der Aufbau brauch um 1W an die Lautsprecher zu geben. 

Man kann das so pauschal nicht sagen, sondern nur messen. Wobei solche Aktiv Lautsprecher nicht so ne hohe Verlustleistung und hohen Ruhestrom haben können, dafür fehlt die nötige Kühlflaeche vom Verstaeker. 

300W sind noch relativ harmlos, das frisst meine Anlage komplett wenn sie im Ruhezustand ist, bei Zimmerlautstärke gehen da auch gern mal 450W flöten, bis hin zu maximal knapp 2000W wenn ich Vollgas gebe ( geht nur mit Gehörschutz )


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (2. Mai 2014)

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich nur, dass unsere "Party-Anlage" mit 2 Hoch- 2 Mittel- und 4 Tieftönern (TT je ca. 30cm Durchmesser) mit einem etwa 20 Jahre alten Verstärker ungefähr 1/3 eines Lichtschlauchs ziehen.
Wenn man sie gut aufdreht kommt das Konstrukt nicht einmal auf 100W (Diese alten Aldi-Lichtschläuche ziehen >250!). Dann kann man sich jedoch nicht mehr auf >30cm Abstand unterhalten.

Wenn man das jetzt herunter bricht auf eine deutlich kleinere Anlage und geringere Lautstärke kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man da auf - geschweige denn über 50W kommt.


----------



## dekay55 (2. Mai 2014)

Alles Milchmädchen rechnungen die vorn und hinten nicht passen werden. 

Es kommt eben drauf an was für ne Schaltungsart der Verstärker hat.

Und was für nen Wirkungsgrad die Lautsprecher haben, also wieviel Watt man braucht um eine bestimmte db zu erreichen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Alles Milchmädchen rechnungen die vorn und hinten nicht passen werden.
> 
> Es kommt eben drauf an was für ne Schaltungsart der Verstärker hat.
> 
> Und was für nen Wirkungsgrad die Lautsprecher haben, also wieviel Watt man braucht um eine bestimmte db zu erreichen.


Das ist ja klar, aber bei solchen Markenprodukten aus dem Bereich "Homerecording" kann man schon von einem gewissen Rahmen ausgehen, bei dem es nicht durch schlechte Bauteile plötzlich 200 statt 20 Watt werden


----------



## dekay55 (2. Mai 2014)

Das hat nix mit schlechten Bauteilen zu tun wenn ein Teil wessentlich mehr Power zieht als es rausfeuert sondern was mit der Verstaerkerschaltung.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit schlechten Bauteilen zu tun wenn ein Teil wessentlich mehr Power zieht als es rausfeuert sondern was mit der Verstaerkerschaltung.


 tu nicht so, als ob du nicht weißt, wie das mit "billig" gemeint war...


----------



## soth (2. Mai 2014)

Was ist Zimmerlautstärke? Wie ist die Aufstellung? Wie hoch ist der Wirkungsgrad von Verstärker, Chassis und Frequenzweiche? Abstände?
Wenn man das nicht beantworten kann, lässt sich die Leistungsaufnahme nicht berechnen, also bestimmt man das Ganze am Besten durch Messen. Brauchbare Energiekosten kosten nicht die Welt, ansonsten kann man sich die Dinger normalerweise in der Umgebung irgendwo ausleihen.

Vergleiche mit anderen Anlagen führen zu nix.


----------

